# 4 Series 2 boxes with lifetime on eBay - Premieres and S3HD available too!



## gthassell (Apr 22, 2003)

I have 4 different series 2 boxes (lifetime'd of course) up on eBay. One 140 Series 2, one 240 Series 2 and two 540s. Hard drives range from 81 hrs to 198 hrs (basic) - and all come with Wireless G adapters and very good quality remotes.

( i also have several other lifetime'd S2s, so if you are looking for one, please let me know)

I am also preparing to list some Lifetime'd S3 HD / HD XLs and Premieres.

If interested, check out the auctions or PM me.

198 Hr 140 Series 2 for $125 OBO

188 Hr 540 Series 2 for $129.99 OBO

86 Hr 240 Series 2 for $99 OBO 

86 Hr 540 Series 2 - BIN for $99.99 or bid starting at $69.99

(eBay username = TiVoFanTodd) 

Thanks for your interest!


----------



## kikalita (Mar 22, 2014)

I'm interested in the Series 3 but for some reason can't message you. I think it's because I'm new and need at least 10 posts...


----------



## kikalita (Mar 22, 2014)

Looks like I'm halfway there lol.


----------

